# hide n seek



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I've never done this, but I've asked about it, and these are some of the things I've been told:
- Start slow. Put your dog in a sit-stay and put the toy a few feet away in plain sight. Say "go get it" or whatever, and gradually increase the distance.
- Name the toys. Always say the name of the toy when you're playing with it; then he'll know "get your bone" is different from "get your Kong".

Good luck!


----------



## Thor Taylor (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Boo knows to go find his ball. I started by holding him by the collar and throwing the ball a few feet away then saying "go ball!" Then I started throwing it farther away, then around the corner, etc.


----------



## Thor Taylor (Jan 20, 2006)

Have started dropping toys on the floor and chucking them a couple of feet away. He's ok with this but after about 3 or 4 goes I quit to keep him on a happy finish.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Good, he looks like a baby and puppies get easily bored so quitting early is a very good idea!


----------



## Thor Taylor (Jan 20, 2006)

15.5 weeks old


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The past few nights, we've play hide and seek, with us throwing one of his toys down the stairs, then while Samson chases after his toy, I hide somewhere. 

He always finds me, but his frantic search is pretty funny. Hillarious how he goes straight to the last place I hid.....

Rick


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

Me and my Family throw Samson ball and then we hide to get him to find us

Riley


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> The past few nights, we've play hide and seek, with us throwing one of his toys down the stairs, then while Samson chases after his toy, I hide somewhere.
> He always finds me, but his frantic search is pretty funny. Hillarious how he goes straight to the last place I hid.....
> Rick


I do almost the same thing! When I feed Shadow, I'll fill the bowl, sit-stay, then go hide and call for him to come. He runs around quite a bit if I've hidden myself well


----------

